# MKVI Golf/GTI Vag Com Tweaks



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's what I changed today on my GTI with the Vag-Com. There was a bit of a small learning curve.... but it's all good now.

1: DRL's (with a twist). Halogen equipped vehicles (like mine) --- you have to go into the Byte 15 on the Long Coding Adaptation. There you will see a "DRL's Separate lights" box to uncheck -- do it and the DRL's go out. This is different for Bi-xenon equipped cars --- you apparently make the change in Byte 11.
2: Fog Lights work at corning lights: Byte 14. Activated that. Works very well. Headlights must be on and the driver's door be closed for them to work.
3: Emergency Brake Warning: Byte 16: I activated that. I've read that it will flash your brake lights in a panic stop. Haven't tested it yet... will get back with you on that.
4:Coming Home / manual: Byte 12: activated that... still have to play around with that for a bit.
5: Leaving Home / manual: Byte 17: activated that... also have to play with it as well.
Still need to turn off the seat beat / headlight / door open chime when the key is in the ignition. Not sure how to do that... so if you know... I would appreciate the info.
Also have the windows up / windows down control with the key fob.... groovy little option!!








A BIG SPECIAL THANKS to Dana at Ross-Tech... who was a huge help today and a good person to have a brain storming session with on the newest Dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 2:30 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: MKVI Golf/GTI Vag Com Tweaks (TREGinginCO)*

Oops... left that one off.
I changed my lane change blink option from three to five blinks on a cycle.
You go into Module 9 / central electronics. Go into the adaptation (if memory serves me correct) and go into Channel 31. This is the turn signal comfort channel. You'll see the default at 3... just go into the new value and change it to anything from one to five... hit test and save and you're done.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: MKVI Golf/GTI Vag Com Tweaks (TREGinginCO)*

This is actually a pretty cool feature if you can get it Vag'd.
I activated the system on my GTI today and here is how it works.
When you slam on the brakes... if the car senses that this maneuver is a panic braking situation... it will activate the flashers on the car.
The flashers stay on until you come to a complete stop and let up on the brake.
You can turn the system on in Byte 16 of the Long Coding section of the VCDS. Once in there... you will see a box to check if you want to activate the system.

Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: MKVI Golf/GTI Vag Com Tweaks (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks for the compliment! 
Great stuff here, the Emergency Brake Warning Active update is awesome.

(edited, until further testing)



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 10:59 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## cyle313 (Jun 17, 2006)

"2: Fog Lights work at corning lights: Byte 14. Activated that. Works very well. Headlights must be on and the driver's door be closed for them to work"....

I'm not sure what this means, Can you run city lights/parking lights (small light by high beam) and fogs at the same time? This is what I'm trying to do, Can you take a picture?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

cyle313 said:


> Can you run city lights/parking lights (small light by high beam) and fogs at the same time?


Requires euroswitch and parking light trigger wire. No coding necessary.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

has anyone figured out the remote windows, currently have a couple of friends with MKVI electronics, a TDI cup Jetta and a MKVI GTI and they both want that mod


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> has anyone figured out the remote windows, currently have a couple of friends with MKVI electronics, a TDI cup Jetta and a MKVI GTI and they both want that mod


On mine it was a single check box in Module 9 / central electronics. Something like comfort windows via remote. I don't have a sunroof, so just that one checkbox covered both up and down.


gap


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> has anyone figured out the remote windows, currently have a couple of friends with MKVI electronics, a TDI cup Jetta and a MKVI GTI and they both want that mod


This thread was abandoned due to the sticky at the top of the main page. Check this out: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks


----------



## 03jettaturbo (Jan 6, 2004)

sfpegasus said:


> Requires euroswitch and parking light trigger wire. No coding necessary.


Is there a thread on how to do this?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, this thread got left in the dust, see this instead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4743553-VCDS-MKVI-MK6-Platform-Handy-Coding-tweaks


And towards the bottom:



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> *Retrofits:*
> 
> 
> *NAR Vehicle, European switch retrofit:*
> DIY - Wiring a Euro Headlight Switch to run parking lights


----------

